# Salt Fork Legal size for saugeye



## Targa (May 10, 2013)

Can anyone confirm the legal size limit for saugeye at Salt Fork.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

no size limit simple as that. but i dont see any reason to keep saugeye under 15 inches.


----------



## gamblerman (Mar 4, 2014)

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/fishing-regulations/site-specific-regulations


----------



## Targa (May 10, 2013)

I agree with you but don't understand why the DNR would have different regulations for Salt Fork then most other Ohio island lakes. I fish the fork just about every weekend and have never taken a short fish home.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

i think wanted to see if having a size limit would make a difference. thats why not all lakes have a size limit.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Lake Logan does not have a size limit and it had the record saugeye back in 93. They can be a tough fish to figure out. Can give traditional walleye fisherman hurt egos.


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

No lake had a size limit back in 93. Also most lakes should have a 15" limit IMO. I see Way too many small fish leave lake logan all year long. Do not know why someone would feel the need to keep 11&12" eyes.?.?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Totally agree on why someone would want to keep dink fish. There should be a 15" limit on all the lakes.


saug-I said:


> No lake had a size limit back in 93. Also most lakes should have a 15" limit IMO. I see Way too many small fish leave lake logan all year long. Do not know why someone would feel the need to keep 11&12" eyes.?.?


----------



## Targa (May 10, 2013)

I spend a lot of time and money working to improve my skills fishing for saugeyes and seen over the past few years this lake producing smaller fish. Would like to see the 15 inch limit placed on salt fork to allow some to be awarded for their efforts from time to time.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Targa said:


> I spend a lot of time and money working to improve my skills fishing for saugeyes and seen over the past few years this lake producing smaller fish. Would like to see the 15 inch limit placed on salt fork to allow some to be awarded for their efforts from time to time.


 you should of fished our tourny saturday. took 20 lbs to win, saw many 3 lb fish a few 4s and a 6lb there is great quality in that lake!. but we got some of the best sticks fishin in this part of the state. if your intrested in fishin any tournys pm me.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

every year we have a tourny at saltfork it takes 20lbs or more to win. i dont see what most guys see when they say that lake has only small fish.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

They can't catch them so obviously they aren't there!


----------



## Targa (May 10, 2013)

I became a member of the southeastern Ohio saugeye club this year. Unfortunately me and my brother were not able to fish this past weekend. I know there are big fish in the lake but wonder what it would be if the limit was in place.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Indian has a limit and how many Dink's are caught? TONS.So you MAY catch a few more 15-17" fish that were below "keeper" last yr.Other than that,not much difference Still big ones,still small ones.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Targa said:


> I became a member of the southeastern Ohio saugeye club this year. Unfortunately me and my brother were not able to fish this past weekend. I know there are big fish in the lake but wonder what it would be if the limit was in place.


o ok didnt no that was u. pm me ill give ya details u will be surprised where the big fish are right now!


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

I might have to look up the SEO saugeye club.....didn't know there was one.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

saug-I said:


> I might have to look up the SEO saugeye club.....didn't know there was one.


we actually the eastern ohio saugeye club. the sowc is no longer a club most of the guys that fished sowc formed this club due to proplems with the sowc.


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

Great guys in the club and they know how to catch the eyes. I'm glad we joined because I thought that I was a good eye fisherman until I started in the tournaments. They are very good teachers!!!!!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I fished the sowc with Jim Corey for a couple years. Great bunch of guys!


----------



## SwanDog (Oct 19, 2014)

When is the next tournament and what lake is it going to be at? I've been wanting to get into one didn't know about last Saturday or I'd of definitely went


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

SwanDog said:


> When is the next tournament and what lake is it going to be at? I've been wanting to get into one didn't know about last Saturday or I'd of definitely went


clenndening june 27th 7am is take off. I post in tournment fourm every saturday before a tourny. unfortunately you are not allowed to post tournys here in the south east fourm. i no a lot of guys dont even look for saugeye tournys in the tournament threads. if any one would like a full scheduel for our tournys please pm me.


----------



## Targa (May 10, 2013)

ducky152000 said:


> o ok didnt no that was u. pm me ill give ya details u will be surprised where the big fish are right now!


Not sure I am able to PM you.. Have not been active on OGF that much. Would you care if Shorthair PM'd you?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Targa said:


> Not sure I am able to PM you.. Have not been active on OGF that much. Would you care if Shorthair PM'd you?


i already told kurt where they are lol


----------



## Targa (May 10, 2013)

We'll then. I don't think he has fished salt fork all year.. Sounds like he is keeping them to himself until he can get down there.


----------

